#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-20
<shadowsam> hola
<shadowsam> soy nuevo
<shadowsam> me gustaria intalr linux
<shadowsam> pero si eliminar la particion de de mis archivos
<shadowsam> y desaserme de windows 
<SergioMeneses> shadowsam, hola...
<shadowsam> que deboa hacer?
<SergioMeneses> tienes la particion de archivos aparte de la de windows?
<shadowsam> esta buscando 
<shadowsam> see
<SergioMeneses> shadowsam, oks...
<SergioMeneses> solo debes bajarte una imagen de ubuntu y instalarla :D
<shadowsam> ok
<SergioMeneses> shadowsam, sabes instalarlo?
<shadowsam> pues esta do lelendo
<shadowsam> }
<shadowsam> leyendo
<SergioMeneses> shadowsam, tienes el windows todavia?
<SergioMeneses> estas escribiendo desde windows?
<shadowsam> estoy en linus pero desded mi memoria usb con los inlaladores de linus y windows
<shadowsam> perdon sele callo en internet
<shadowsam> se me callo el intaernet
<SergioMeneses> shadowsam, volviste jejeje se fue la luz aqui xD
<SergioMeneses> shadowsam, mira http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalaci%C3%B3n_est%C3%A1ndar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-21
<DanielF> Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> buenas....
<DanielF> q mas same
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, tiempo sin verlo... q mas hermano?
<SergioMeneses> hoy hay meeting no?
<SergioMeneses> alguien usa xmarks?
<JuanMarquez> buenas
<JuanMarquez> hay concilio?
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, buenas...
<SergioMeneses> no creo ya... aunq me espero un momento mas
<JuanMarquez> con cuantos hay cuorum?
<JuanMarquez> quienes de los presentes son del concilio?
<SergioMeneses> solo estoy yo :S
<JuanMarquez> hollman ya no hace parte?
<hollman> JuanMarquez, hola
<hollman> todavia
<JuanMarquez> hollman,  tu haces parte aun del concilio?
<SergioMeneses> aaa si y hollman 
<SergioMeneses> oe hollman pense q eras el bot
<SergioMeneses> hollman, \o
<stOrmBlast> ya no hay reunión :( ?
<hollman> jajaja
<hollman> stOrmBlast, esta es la reunion
<hollman> si hago parte del concilio todavia
<hollman> stOrmBlast, has vito a Juan ?
<darkhole> Estoy remamado
<stOrmBlast> a Juan no pero JoseGutierrez si esta 
<hollman> eso que pena
<darkhole> Hasta el momento oficialmente hay 7 personas en el conclio...
<hollman> ya le acabo de decir que entre
<darkhole> hay quorum?
<hollman> darkhole, si
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, como vamos?
<darkhole> No hay
<stOrmBlast> hollman: JoseGutierrez ya esta adentro :P
<darkhole> sOMOS NO MAS 3
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, 7 ?
<SergioMeneses> donde?
<darkhole> eLLOS OFICIALMENTE NO SON PARTE DEL CONCILIO AUN.. y PARA OFICIALIZARLO DEBE ESTAR REUNIDO EL CONCILIO
<darkhole> Perdon por las mayusculas
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, hombreeee si esta vivo el hombre
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos....
<hollman> darkhole, deje de gritar !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<darkhole> Se me activo mientras hablaba por celular
<hollman> jej
<stOrmBlast> cuantos son los de el concilio ?
<darkhole> Yo se que hacen parte del ggrupo en Launchpad.
<darkhole> Pero el concilio no es quienes estan o no en Launchpad.
<darkhole> Eso debe quedar claro.,
 * SergioMeneses primera ves q ve su Lubuntu tan lento
<darkhole> Hasta el momento, 7 personas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/
<darkhole> Faltan Daniel Caicedo, Emmanuel, Andres Mujica y Diego Forigua
<darkhole> Si una de esas personas entra, hay quorum
<darkhole> Se que es demasiado rigido, pero es como se maneja este tipo de cosas..
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, daniel se acabo de ir
<hollman> daniel vino a la hora
<hollman> se fue por que no vio a nadie
<hollman> sepirothem, hola
<darkhole> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<sepirothem> hola.. perdon por el retraso
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, llego hoy a la reunion con la firme convicción de reintegrarme nuevamente
<darkhole> Listo, hay quorum
<sepirothem> andaba medio ocupado
<stOrmBlast> darkhole: esa lista no esta completa verdad?
<darkhole> Puntos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja JuanMarquez 
<darkhole> Esa lista ESTA completa
<hollman> orden del día
<sepirothem> si ya.. habemos 4
<sepirothem> asi que ya ha quorum
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<SergioMeneses> dale...
<hollman> nuevos admins - espero futuros miembros del concilio
<SergioMeneses> 4 de 7
<hollman> hay ya!!! orden del día!
<hollman> 1.  nuevos admins - espero futuros miembros del concilio stOrmBlast y JoseGutierrez 
<hollman> 2. evento choco
<hollman> 3. salida oficial hollman del concilio
<hollman> 4. ?
<sepirothem> ubucom
<SergioMeneses> hollman, hoy la oficializa?
<JuanMarquez> 4. reintegro JuanMarquez 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso
<sepirothem> 5 ubucom
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hollman> 4 reintegro JuanMarquez al concilio
<hollman> 5. ubucon
<hollman> algo mas ?
<JuanMarquez> 6. moderacion lista u-co
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos una reunion con lo moderadores
<hollman> ok, empezamos
<SergioMeneses> la lista esta un desorden ¬
<hollman> porfa no interrumpir 
<JuanMarquez> 7. soporte U-co
<hollman> el orden del dia esta largo
<darkhole> No puedo estar en muuucha parte de esa..
<darkhole> Estoy muy cansado..
<hollman> orden del día!
<darkhole> Empecemos a ver hasta donde doy..
<hollman> darkhole, si se va no se peude hacer reunion
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, ya lo dijo usted debemos repartir trabajo
<sepirothem> bueno  y las tareas pendintes
<hollman> 1. nuevos admins - espero futuros miembros del concilio stOrmBlast y JoseGutierrez 
<JuanMarquez> entre mas rapido entremos en materia mas rapido nos vamos a dormir
<sepirothem> ?
<SergioMeneses> toquemos los temas que requieran quorum
<hollman> :S
<hollman> empiecen uds ...
<JuanMarquez> inicia quien?
<darkhole> Bueno, a mi si me gustaria que se presentaran.
<sepirothem> bueno no comenzamos con los nuevos miembros
<sepirothem> ??
<darkhole> stOrmBlast
<hollman> 1. nuevos admins - espero futuros miembros del concilio stOrmBlast y JoseGu
<sepirothem> quienes se retiran???
<hollman> hay hombre
<hollman> respetemos el berraco orden del dia
<hollman> 1. nuevos admins - espero futuros miembros del concilio stOrmBlast y JoseGu
<stOrmBlast> Darkhole: te leo 
<sepirothem> bueno presentelos
<sepirothem> hollman, presentelos
<darkhole> Hollman, admins de ubuntu-co = miembros del concilio.
 * hollman capacito y sigo impartiendoles clases y soporte en el proceso de admins
<darkhole> A menos que hablemos de labores como la lista, la pagina o demas.
<hollman> darkhole, no
<hollman> :S
<hollman> me dejan hablar ?
<sepirothem> hollman, presentelos
<darkhole> Entonces alguien que no esta en el concilio va a aprobar gente?? No me parece
<hollman> nos vemos!!!
 * JuanMarquez solicita silencio a el concilio y escuchar primero
<hollman> qeu desorden!
<sepirothem> ve, que le paso a hollman...???
<sepirothem> solo teniaque presentar a los nuevos admins y cual eran sus labores especificas
<JoseGutierrez> sepirothem como que se enojo porque lo interrumpian mucho jejeje..
 * SergioMeneses lo poncho la mama con la novena... no me demoro
<darkhole> No me contesta
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, entedemos que anda cansado pero queriamos avanzar en temas el dia de hoy
<sepirothem> bueno tonces seguimos.. con e orden del dia...
<sepirothem> los nuevos admins que se presenten
 * JuanMarquez pide la palabra!!!
<darkhole> Y estabamos avanzando... ...
<sepirothem> sigamos el orden edl dia
<sepirothem> por favor
<darkhole> stOrmBlast ?joseGutierrez ?
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez pueden presentarse en el orden presentado?
<JoseGutierrez> hola familia de ubuntu colombia soy JoseGutierrez vivo en cali y estoy contento de estar con ustedes...
<darkhole> cali!!!
<JoseGutierrez> sii..
<darkhole> Por fin!!! Que bueno contar de alguien de por alla!
<JuanMarquez> JoseGutierrez, hollman se fue, puede hablarnos un poco de su intención de apoyo al concilio?
<stOrmBlast> hola, me llamo Cesar Gomez, vivo en la ciudad de bucaramanga, tengo 25 años y estoy muy contento de pertenecer a la familia de ubuntu :D
<darkhole> Jose, cuentanos, que edad tienes, a que te dedicas..
<sepirothem> bueno, bienvenido
<darkhole> Bucaramanga!! Esto esta bueno, me alegra encontrar gente de otras partes.
<darkhole> Jorge y luego StormBlast, Porque les intereso ser parte de Ubuntu Colombia ?
<sepirothem> bienvenidos stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez
<JuanMarquez> jose
<JoseGutierrez> pues tengo 24 años administro una sala de internet familiar y hollman nos eta enseñando todo lo relacionado con la comunidad de ubuntu
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez que objetivos tienen trazados como miembros de esta comunidad y ahora admins ? 
<JuanMarquez> ?
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad poder colaborarle en lo posible con temas administrativos acerca de la comunida de ubuntu colombia, permitir aprender mas de todos los miembros de este equipo 
<sepirothem> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez...???
<stOrmBlast> Bien, pues hace mucho tiempo quice probar linux hasta que me atrevi a probar y conoci ubuntu, quice ser parte de ubuntu colombia porque quiero aprender todo sobre el software libre y sus ventajas, y se presento la oportunidad de aprender el manejo de la pagina, la lista, y demas cosas que me parecen muy interezantes
<JoseGutierrez> y poder difundir todo lo relacionado con este sistema opearativo en la ciudad de cali, pues casi nadie trabaja con sistemas libres
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<JuanMarquez> genial, necesitamos sangre nueva y manos que ayuden con las diferentes funciones y labores
<JuanMarquez> hollman, ya se presentaron, quiere agregar algo mas
<stOrmBlast> entre mis logros con la comunidad, actualmente colaboro con los proyectos de CUSOL-UIS, que es la comunidad de software libre universitaria que se encuentra en bucaramanga, he sido ponente en algunos de los eventos que realizan y tambien ayudo con la logistica y todo lo que me sea posible, aunque no estoy muy satisfecho, porque realizan pocos eventos y me gustaria tener el apoyo de mas gente para organizar muchos mas
<hollman> no
<SergioMeneses> muchachos les doy la bienvenida :D
<stOrmBlast> gracias :D
<JoseGutierrez> en cambio en mi universidad ni siquiera se cuenta con el paoyo de la institucion para realizar algun evento relacionado con Linux   :(
<SergioMeneses> creo q ya he hablado con alguno xD
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez quedan invitados a su primera reunion de concilio, bienvenidos, mas adelante organizaremos mas las funciones, podemos continuar con el siguiente item 2).
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, eso
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ud es el moderador?
<JuanMarquez> evento Choco
<stOrmBlast> jajaj Jose en la mia tampoco ellos son de otra universidad :$
<SergioMeneses> hollman, -> evento choco
 * JuanMarquez toma la moderacion con todo respeto a los presentes en ausencia de hollman
<darkhole> JoseGutierrez , ese no solo es un problema, es una oportunidad!!!
<sepirothem> hollman, ping
<darkhole> Hollman, siga moderando por favor
<SergioMeneses> pues él armo la orden del día xD
<JuanMarquez> hollman,  si asi lo desea continue por favor
<JuanMarquez> 2) evento Choco
<hollman> se calmaron ya ?
<hollman> :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> dale :D
<JuanMarquez> hollman,  si asi lo desea continue por favor
<hollman> 2. evento choco
<hollman> el man que ya se me olvido el nombre me contacto por email
<hollman> se le envio material de apoyo, cds
<hollman> los envio andresmuijca
<hollman> gracias SergioMeneses pudo acompañarlos virtualmente!
<SergioMeneses> o/
<hollman> se cobro la entrada al evento para comprar camisetas
<hollman> comprar cds, quemarlos y hacer labels
<hollman> me gusto mucho
<DanielF> buenas 
<hollman> tienen ya camisetas ubuntu choco :D
<hollman> siguen de la manoc on Ubuntu Colombia
<hollman> quieren seguir haciendo eventos y apoyarse en la comunidad
<hollman> el me habla mucho por email, estoy tratando de que lo haga a la lista sin miedo :P
<hollman> ya esta subiendo de a pocos la info del evento en la wiki
<hollman> que es a lo que se comprometio.
<hollman> subir un reporte!
<hollman> es todo, alguien agrega algo a este punto ?
<darkhole> Que bueno
<SergioMeneses> bueno a mi me gustaría decir... q el trabajo del team en ese evento fue muy bueno :D
<darkhole> Esa forma de financiarlo me parecio uena..
<SergioMeneses> y es una región importante para apoyarla!!!
<darkhole> No es muycostosa y nos ayuda
<JuanMarquez> hollman, puede regalarnos el contacto para estimularlo tambien?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si de veras... muy recursivos
<SergioMeneses> esperar el reporte... ya vi por hay unas fotos q me paso neneios o algo asi se llama xD
<hollman> eso
<hollman> nenerios
<SergioMeneses> yo le voy a decir q se presente formalmente en la lista :D
<SergioMeneses> como un contacto para choco :D
<SergioMeneses> y esa región 
<hollman> https://launchpad.net/~neneriostb
<sepirothem> chevere esos eventos en esas regiones... se ve que se esta trabajando y que se esta expandiendo el team
<hollman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/neneriostb
<hollman> OK
<hollman> seguimos ?
<SergioMeneses> por mi parte es todo...
<hollman> o algo mas ?
<hollman> 3. ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, su retiro :S
<hollman> ok
<JuanMarquez> hollman, gracias por traer a consideracion esa labor en el choco, hay que reconocer las intenciones
<SergioMeneses> hollman, pienselo...
<hollman> 3. retirada oficial de hollman del concilio, no de ubuntu colombia
<hollman> bueno, como me comprometí
<hollman> capacitaba y me iba :P
<hollman> ya capacite a stOrmBlast y JoseGutierrez 
<darkhole> Hollman, ojalá entre de nuevo despues (así como lo desea JuanMarquez! :) )
<hollman> quedan unos bachesitos
<hollman> pero sigo apoyandolos
<hollman> entonces
<darkhole> Hollman, creo que mas que retirada, es anuncio oficial de retirada..
<hollman> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez como saben ya aprendieron lo basico de administrar las herramientas del team
<hollman> espero sigan aprendiendo
<hollman> que siga apoyando 
<darkhole> Porque, aun no se retira.. o mejor dicho, no puede hacerlo hasta que traiga personas del concilio
<SergioMeneses> así será
<hollman> y que muy pronto deseen y sean parte del concilio oficialmente
<darkhole> Pregunta a Hollman
<sepirothem> bueno si hollman se va, quien toma su lugar
<sepirothem> ?
<JuanMarquez> tenemos experiencia en ello, muchos fuimos admins y salimos y entramos, esto es asi, además los ciclos largos traen cansancio, de vez en cuando vemos a magicfab tomando la batuta en algunos ratos, asi son las cosas
<darkhole> Su lugar como contacto de Ubuntu Colombia ya lo tomo Andres Mujica
<hollman> darkhole, ?
<SergioMeneses> si pero JuanMarquez darkhole hollman sepirothem en parte... soloo en parte uds tienen razon
<hollman> sepirothem, espero que JuanMarquez JoseGutierrez stOrmBlast  ;)
<darkhole> Pregunta, Hollman, porque estas dos personas, que vio usted en ellos, vendanos la idea..
<darkhole> ;)
<hollman> fue muy facil!!!!
 * SergioMeneses espera su turno...
<hollman> fueron quienes atendieron el llamado y nunca me fallaron!!! 
<hollman> muy cumplidos a las reuniones
<hollman> me escribian y me pullaban que kiuvo las reuniones, las capacitaciones
<hollman> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez enserio, muchas gracias!!! se que van a apoyar mucho el team
<hollman> el solo hecho de recibir emails donde me puyaban qeu kiuvo la reunion ya es muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho
<darkhole> Y hago una pregunta.. ser parte del concilio requiere liderazgo... y compromiso.. principalmente (muy importante el respeto hacia las demas personas sea del grupo que sean o si no son de ninguno)
<hollman> ya se saben de pe a pa el codigo de conducta
<darkhole> Ud, hollman Enciso cree que ellos tienen esas cualidades y otras como el trabajo en equipo?
<hollman> cierto JoseGutierrez y stOrmBlast ?
<hollman> seejjjjj
<DanielF> julian, creo que ademas de esas que menciona le falta disponibilidad de tiempo
<hollman> y si no saben tiene la capacidad de no hacerlo y preguntar !!!
<stOrmBlast> hollman: si :P
 * SergioMeneses pide la palabra
<darkhole> Eso me gusta, la humildad. Un no tiene porque saber todo.. 
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, puede hablar igual vamos a leer
<darkhole> ;)
<hollman> stOrmBlast y JoseGutierrez tienen el tiempo para apoyarlos a administrar, para ser miembros del concilio ya es otra cosa
<hollman> ya lo veremos en el camino ;)
 * SergioMeneses no quiere totear el log... luego se totea la cabeza armando minutas
<darkhole> Pregunta suelta, que tal los dos pal ingles, porque tienen que pensar no solo en Colombia!!! (Si hay problemas, frescos que se aprende a las malas! :) )
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pero dejelos respirar chamo xD
<hollman> JoseGutierrez, respira ?
<DanielF> ademas google ayuda
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, +1
 * SergioMeneses say sorry
<sepirothem> bueno yo creo que si son alumnos de hollman.. van a hacer las cosas bien 
<darkhole> Jaja, no señor, siento que ellos seran los que no nos van a dejar respirar y van a jalonar el equipo
<hollman> sepirothem, gracias :D
<darkhole> Me gusta!!! Me gusta como va la cosa!!!
<stOrmBlast> darkhole: por mi parte entiendo ingles, tal vez no a su totalidad pero tengo buen manejo del idioma =]
<JoseGutierrez> si google chrome traduce cualquier pagina jejeje
<hollman> listo :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, no cualquiera....
<darkhole> Felicitaciones a stOrmBlast y a JoseGutierrez, hollman sabe porque los escogió y porque uds se hicieron elegir
<sepirothem> ademas, no creo que hollman vala a dejar que cualquiera que no reuna las condiciones entr al equipo asi como asi
<hollman> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast nuevamente gracias, en este proceso es paso a mi salida oficial ... 
<darkhole> Sigamos!
<hollman> 4. ?
<stOrmBlast> hollman: muchas gracias a vos por la oportunidad, espero aprender mas con el tiempo :D
<JoseGutierrez> pero el traductor de google me ha servido de mucha ayuda a mi personalmente
<sepirothem> yo creo que ya debemos darles la bienvenida y esperar a que las cosas se den y puedan serparte del concilio
<SergioMeneses> yo solo quiero decir una cosa...  aprovechando q hollman y JuanMarquez estan presentes y es algo q una vez hable con Andres Mujica
<darkhole> Que?
<hollman> en bombas que dio sueño y nostalgia :P
<SergioMeneses> este "cargo" es temporal... los nombres vienen y van... lo importante es hacer un buen trabajo y ponerle cariño a esto...
<darkhole> Jajaj
<SergioMeneses> todos sabemos q pronto tenemos q entregar el control del concilio a la comunidad
<sepirothem> bueno 4 punto...
<darkhole> Hollman, ud sabe que su palabra cuenta, desde hoy entra al selecto grupo de Jorge Gonzales, Mayckol Morales y Fabia Rodriguez (no cuento a Juan marquez, porque parece que vuelve!!! )
<SergioMeneses> para q ellos mismos escojan a los miembros
<hollman> gracias darkhole 
<hollman> SergioMeneses, +1
<SergioMeneses> así q solo pensemos en tener las puertas abiertas a todos los miembros :D
<DanielF> mmmm yo creo que aun la comunidad no esta lista, mire la abstinencia con algo tan sencilla como el logo
<hollman> 4. ?
<JuanMarquez> hollman hoy no le doy despedida, la despedida la hago en bogota con aguilas
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si... pero ese dia llegara
<hollman> no nos desviemos tanto
<SergioMeneses> hollman, dele
<darkhole> Pero se logro un avance muy muy grande
<hollman> JuanMarquez, huuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<darkhole> Bueno, sigamos porque ya me voy a descansar, astimsamente no los puedo acompañar en toda la reunion.
<hollman> aprendan de JuanMarquez 
<hollman> 4. ?
<sepirothem> hollman, todo bien 
<JuanMarquez> bueno pasemos al 4, volvi
<DanielF> Claro, es la idea, solo que se debe empezar a trabajar con motivando a la gente a participar
<hollman> 4 reintegro JuanMarquez al concili
<hollman> JuanMarquez, tiene la palabra
<darkhole> Hasta el momento el concilio no se ha pronunciado al respecto...
<JuanMarquez> mi retirada fue producto de una labor la cual dependia 100% de dedicarle mi tiempo, por tanto no podia estar pendiente de temas de la comunidad
<darkhole> Y que sucedio?
<JuanMarquez> nuevamente estoy en Colombia
<SergioMeneses> reintegro de JuanMarquez +1 necesitamos arta gente porq hay arto camello...
<JuanMarquez> y con ganas de entrar al concilio a apoyar
<hollman> JuanMarquez, y tiempo ?
<darkhole> Que tal el tiempo ahora Juan?
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JuanMarquez> siendo el mas viejo del grupo en edad, de vez en cuando dar tabla, de tiempo, que mas quieren saber, ando SOLO moderando la lista, que mas ejemplo, tengo un compañero moderador que no sabia que estaba vivo
<hollman> como que no :P
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<darkhole> Hollman ya no tiene voto
<SergioMeneses> yo hace rato no modero... mucha gente habia en eso
<darkhole> jajaja
<hollman> JuanMarquez, eso, le encargo a JoseGutierrez y stOrmBlast que hemos tenido un poco de problema en la moderacion de la lista, pero pues ya ellos lo molestaran mas adelante ;)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, je
<darkhole> Que bueno.. de mi parte, es un +1
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, +1
<hollman> +1
<sepirothem> JuanMarquez +1
<darkhole> Ya lo conocemos, ya le conocemos las mañas y virtudes, y sabemos el trabajo que ha realizado y la forma de llevar a cabo proyectos
<hollman> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast ya saben a quien molestar ;)
<SergioMeneses> aja
<darkhole> hollman -1
<darkhole> no tiene voto
<hollman> ha ya no tengo voto :P jajajajajaja
<darkhole> jjajaja
<SergioMeneses> mas vale diablo conocido q santo por conocer5
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<darkhole> (haciendo sentir mal a hollman para que no renuncie)
<stOrmBlast> hollman: eso iba yo a preguntar, a quien molesto si vos te vas xD
<SergioMeneses> pero darkhole se la tiene montada a hollman xD
<darkhole> Bueno...
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, en el irc moleste a todos xD
<darkhole> Felicitaciones a JuanMarquez!!!
<JuanMarquez> :O
<hollman> JuanMarquez, welcome back !!!
<DanielF> bienvenido de regreso
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, :D
<darkhole> De nuevo parte del concilio de Ubuntu Colombia 
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: eso hago parezco un aguacero, les caigo a todos y ninguno me responde xD!
<sepirothem> sale hollman, entra JuanMarquz
<sepirothem> lo unico es que ahra si van a tener quien regañe
<darkhole> Como saben, estas puertas siempre estan abiertas a nuevas y antiguas personas!!!
<sepirothem> jajaajaa
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, mas o menos xD
<darkhole> jajaja
<JuanMarquez> gracias
<SergioMeneses> pasemos al siguiente
<darkhole> Bueno.. primer tarea de JuanMarquez, remover a Hollman y añadirse ud en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> jajaja 
<hollman> eso
<darkhole> Nosotros lo agregamos en el concilio (o mas precisamente AndresMujica )
<sepirothem> bueno 5 ubuncom
<sepirothem> ubucom
<sepirothem> ...
<JuanMarquez> yo puedo si no tienen tiempo ( sarcasmo)
<sepirothem> 5 ubucom
<JuanMarquez> UBUCON
<JuanMarquez> UBUNTU CONFERENCIAS
<sepirothem> prmero
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, tome la palabra :D
<sepirothem> hay que desarrollar una tematica
<JuanMarquez> tematica -> ubuntu
<sepirothem>  decidir de que vamos a hablar, conferecias y eso
<sepirothem> solo ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, solo ubuntu-
<JuanMarquez> Ubuntu Conferencias = UBUCON
<sepirothem> no va a haber nada de software libre que haga ver a ubuntu mas bonito?
<darkhole> Bueno, con mil dolores los dejo, hay que dormir, ayer fue pesado para mi. Muchas gracias por todo.. y.. espero correo de JuanMarquez a AndresMujica con copia de esta reunion y copia a nosotros.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, buena noche
<JuanMarquez> darkhole, yo le cubro
<darkhole> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/12/21/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<sepirothem> no va a haber nada de software libre que haga ver a ubuntu mas bonito?
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, no
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, Ubucon tiene unos lineamientos
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, se puede hablar de SL incluido en Ubuntu
<sepirothem> la idea inicial era que se hiciera mas hacia el lado empresarial
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo creo q la tematica esta.... solo hay q buscar q puntos son de mas interes
<sepirothem> en la ultima reunion del concilio asi se plasmo
<SergioMeneses> como la comunidad...
<sepirothem> y lo edl lado empresarial... era para buscar patrocinadores del evento
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si tambien :D
<sepirothem> y hacerlo bien vacano..
<hollman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon-LA
<SergioMeneses> servidores... voz ip....
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, por supuesto que si se puede, pero no dejar de lado los lineamientos, o toca investigar mas si Ubucon como tal permite hacer mas cosas
<SergioMeneses> todo eso
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, como ubuntu como plataforma CLARO
<sepirothem> porque me parece que academicamente ya lo hemos hecho muchoyyy digo mucho muchisimo
<hollman> sepirothem, creo que no, realmente un ubucon es casi todo, por no decir todo en torno a Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, como hablabamos con luis lopez... puede ser solo una reunión de ubunteros
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, pero de eso hay mucho, la idea de sepirothem es salir de lo academico y social, para jalar un poco mas la atencion del sector empresarial
<hollman> buena info de como hechar a andar un ubucon https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningAnUbucon
<sepirothem> bueno... solo decia que podria darsele un agregado bien bueno.. para dejar de ser slo los mimos con las mismas
<SergioMeneses> por mi esta bien :D
<hollman> mientras no salga un ponente con arch, debian, suse o que se yo !!
<sepirothem> osea nosotrs nos divertiremos, mamaremos gallo, hablaremos paja, como ubunteros... pero la ieda es vincular  a las personas que no conoce
<hollman> es un ubucon, solo ubuntus!!
<hollman> sobre ubuntu, todo lo que sea
<JuanMarquez> muchos de los aca presentes tenemos empresa, y queremos dar oportunidad a ellas y otras que de alguna u otra forma ayudan a la ubunsicacion de colombia
<sepirothem> claro nadie ha dicho que no
<hollman> ni yo que no :P
<sepirothem> solo ubuntu, pero mas cn un enfoque empresarial y no solo academic
<hollman> solo que lo tengamos encuenta ;)
<sepirothem> dar a conocer ubuntu
 * SergioMeneses se esconde... y empieza a formatear el arch
<SergioMeneses> aguanta invitar a la parte del estado...
<sepirothem> dar a conocer ubuntu como plataforma no solo para que unos cuantos lo utilicen
<sepirothem> si para decirles a tods que se puede usar en todo y para todo
<sepirothem> ...
<hollman> sepirothem, si lo va a hacer empresarial
<sepirothem> bueno esa es mi ieda
<hollman> toque las puertas de canonical
<sepirothem> es que no se necesita
<sepirothem> es el mismo ubucom
<hollman> el primer ubucon no nos prestarona nadie por que no tenian posibles clientes
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, le propongo armar un gran borrador en la Wiki sobre el plan Ubucon 2011
<DanielF> yo siempre he pensado que el enfoque debe ser presentado a las empresas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, eso es una muy buena idea
<sepirothem> solo que vamos a invitar tambien a empresas
<hollman> canonical manda gente solo si ve posibles clientes
<DanielF> cualquier admin, para bajar costos le gusta la opcion
<hollman> posibles == altas posibilidades
<SergioMeneses> me gusta la idea... y mucho
<sepirothem> JuanMarquez +1
<SergioMeneses> pero el contacto lo podria hacer mujica...
<SergioMeneses> q es el contac oficial
<SergioMeneses> contact
<hollman> SergioMeneses, aja asi es
 * SergioMeneses patea el teclado
<hollman> pedirle contactos a nuestros amigos luis y fabian, a ver si peuden soltar par mails
<sepirothem> la verdad yo me imagino un ubucom ... con mucha gente que sabe, que no sabe y le interesa, que no sabe que existe y se puede cambiar
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, claro :D
<hollman> en un entonces yo cruce emails con una gente de canonical, pero posiblemente ya no sean, entonces pedir nuevamente ayuda a ver que ...
<sepirothem> y no solo los mismos hablando de las mismas
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, Ubucom NO, Ubucon
 * SergioMeneses quiere trabajar en canonical un tiempo
<sepirothem> la n esta cerca de la m
<sepirothem> y se va
<hollman> UbuntuConferences
<sepirothem> perdon
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hollman> jejejeje
<hollman> pero bien
<hollman> me gusta
<SergioMeneses> buena excusa
<sepirothem> jejje
<sepirothem> bueno no se que les parece
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ya tiene pensado un sitio?
<sepirothem> si claro
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, hasta el momento super
<sepirothem> ya Juanmarquez lo conoce
<SergioMeneses> cuentenos de eso
<JuanMarquez> Ubucon Region Caribe +1
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, pero Ubucon amerita un lugar mucho mas grande
<sepirothem> acuerdese que arriba hay salon de eventos
<sepirothem> son 2 pisos
<JuanMarquez> 3 o 4 salas simultaneas con conferencias
<sepirothem> bueno aca esta la planta baja
<DanielF> va tocar entonces ir a la costa que pereza
<sepirothem> http://picasaweb.google.com/juancabo/SoftwareLibreZentyalSab18Barranquilla#
<DanielF> jejejeje
<JuanMarquez> como ya estamos acostumbrados a realizar con eso del Flisol y FSD
<sepirothem> eso lo hicimos este sabado
<sepirothem> con JuanMarquez
<sepirothem> ahora las subo a la wiki
 * JuanMarquez con la pinta blanca y cabeza rapada
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, :O
<SergioMeneses> a mi la idea del sitio me parece bien...
<sepirothem> JuanMarquez, el sabado vemos el segundo piso
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, genial
<sepirothem> o antes si algo extraordianario ocure
<SergioMeneses> super q tomen unas foticos y las manden a la lista :D
<sepirothem> bueno como les decia
<sepirothem> toca hacer unos objetivos y hacer un esquema de lo que se quiere
<sepirothem> ..
<sepirothem> supòngo que este es el ultimo concilio edl año?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, los links q paso hollman nos pueden servir
<SergioMeneses> solo q hay q enfocar todo a la region
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, +1
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, lastimosamente si... pero los antiguos tenemos trabajo por hacer... 
<sepirothem> bueno Juanmarquez
<sepirothem> y yo
<sepirothem> nos encagamos de organizar aca
<sepirothem> toca que nos comienzen a mandar las posibles conferencias
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, JuanMarquez super... cualquier cosa solo pregunten
<sepirothem> ...
<sepirothem> una cosa
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JuanMarquez> hollman, continuamos con el ultimo tema?
<sepirothem> hay que ver que el ubucon no sea par misma fecha que el campus party
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no... dijimos q para julio
<DanielF> aja
<DanielF> para un puente para ir
<SergioMeneses> para el puente
<SergioMeneses> a ver muchachos concentrados xD
<hollman> hay ams ?
<JuanMarquez> 7 si
<sepirothem> 6
<SergioMeneses> 5
<sepirothem> moderacion ed la lista
<JuanMarquez> eso 6
 * SergioMeneses xD
<sepirothem> 7 soporte de la lista
<JuanMarquez> soporte U-co no de la lista jejeje
<JuanMarquez> moderacion de lista
 * SergioMeneses sale sigilosamente
<sepirothem> eso, eso
<SergioMeneses> bueno... JuanMarquez hablenos q ud lo propuso
<JuanMarquez> rapidamente 6 y 7
<JuanMarquez> 6 moderacion, solicitare oficialmente aqui y por mail de consilio mas moderadores
<sepirothem> ya hay 2 nuevos
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, ya los hay :D
<hollman> stOrmBlast, y JuanMarquez son los nuevos :D
<JuanMarquez> no es posible tener 1 sola persona moderando,
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, espere!!!...
<JuanMarquez> cuando estan dispuestos a iniciar?
<sepirothem> no es JoseGutierrez?
<JoseGutierrez> jeje ni parecido ...
<SergioMeneses> lo q sucede es q vos te topaste con la semana en q hollman dijo q no moderaramos ni aceptaramos solicitudes para las practicas...
<SergioMeneses> eso fue
<hollman> eso JoseGutierrez 
<SergioMeneses> pro eso viste tanto trabajo atrasado
<hollman> pero JuanMarquez ahi termina la capacitacino de la lista ;)
<stOrmBlast> eso JuanMarquez cuando empezamos :D?
<JuanMarquez> perfecto, de igual forma me ofrezco a dar ayuda a los nuevos
 * SergioMeneses ve arto camello en el horizonte de u-co
<JuanMarquez> necesitamos organizarnos para ello tengo ideas de formas de trabajo las cuales colocare en una Wiki en esta semana
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses +1
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, no hay necesidad de una wiki
<JuanMarquez> para poder rotar las moderaciones sin obligarnos a estar online todo el tiempo
<sepirothem> señores una pregunta
<SergioMeneses> ellos ya estan capacitados...
<SergioMeneses> solo hay q definir el equipo encargado de moderar...
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, diga?
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, claro que la hay, y que de aqui en adelante si el metodo funcione, todo nuevo solo lee y va aprendiendo
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: eso es verdad pero quedan algunos detalles por pulir 
<sepirothem> este es el ultimo concilo del año?
<JuanMarquez> no solo para U-co sino para toda la comunidad Ubuntu, que aprenda de nuestra experiencia 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso creo...
<stOrmBlast> JuanMarquez: perdon ese es el metodo que propones para ayudarnos ?
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos urgente cosas como portear en el planet :S
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, no
<sepirothem> solo para saber.. porque lo del ubuncon hay que definirlo bien para que podamos proceder. Hay que hacer las cosas bien para qeu salgan bien
<JuanMarquez> es un metodo de trabajo para todo Ubuntu que seguro funcionara
<JuanMarquez> Ubuntu = comunidad
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, esa idea me gusta...
<stOrmBlast> JuanMarquez: ok, y como harias para ayudarnos a JoseGutierrez y a mi ?
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, tenemos el IRC
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, buena pregunta...
<sepirothem> stOrmBlast, esta el correo, el irc, el chat
<sepirothem> de gmail, en caso de tenerlo
<stOrmBlast> JuanMarquez: es decir lo hariamos como veniamos trabajando con hollman ?
<sepirothem> o de lo que sea
<DanielF> si no lo consigue lo llama al cel
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, jajaja
<stOrmBlast> DanialF : lol
<JuanMarquez> y mail, que yo leo mail incluso en la ducha, con mi blackberry water resistant
<stOrmBlast> Daniel **
<hollman> yo hacia reuniones en irc
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, hollman JuanMarquez sepirothem pero si hay algo q me preocupa y mucho... 
<DanielF> que cosa same
<SergioMeneses> y q he reflexionado en estos días q no pude andar al pendiente de las cosas del team
<sepirothem> que fue
<sepirothem> cantala
<hollman> me voy a dormir
<hollman> se acabo protagonistas
<JuanMarquez> voy a terminar
<SergioMeneses> hollman, bye...
<stOrmBlast> hollman: momento 
<hollman> es hora de dormir
<JuanMarquez> punto 7 y fin
<SergioMeneses> aaa cierto q hollman ya no es del concilio #sarcasmo
<stOrmBlast> hollman: vos ya no sigues mas con nosotros ?
<hollman> como dijo el papa de mi amigo...
<hollman> los abandono
<hollman> :P
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseGutierrez> hollman que descanses y gracias por todo...
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajajjjajaajja
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, no hay lio ud es el moderador
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, que era eso tan importante
<JuanMarquez> 7) necesito ayuda con el webmaster, tengo una idea, creacion de una lista pero no en wiki sino en la web u-co de una base de datos, de miembros de la comunidad U-co dispuesto a ayudar con soporte localizados
<sepirothem> ?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, JuanMarquez sepirothem necesitamos mucho una segmentacion importante del trabajo... y en cargas favorables... 
<stOrmBlast> hollman: gracias por todo igual de vez en cuando te seguiré molestando (A)
<JuanMarquez> si pero como siempre julian se va temprano y es quien mas me puede ayudar con esto
<hollman> JuanMarquez, envielo a la lista de proyectos
<DanielF> de acuerdo
<hollman> "Proyectos Ubuntu-Co" <ubuntu-co-proyectos @ lists.launchpad.net>, 
<sepirothem> quien esta encargado de hacer el acta de hoy
<sepirothem> ?
<JuanMarquez> hollman quien esta de webmaster?
<DanielF> el inconveniente mio y creo que el de casi todos es tiempo
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, la monto yo...
<sepirothem> para que este al tanto de las tareas de la reunion
<sepirothem> ok
<hollman> JuanMarquez, thelorj en gmail
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, exacto...
<hollman> jorge calderon
<JuanMarquez> jorge!!!!!
<JuanMarquez> :s
<SergioMeneses> pero si nos dividimos mejor el trabajo podemos ser mas productivos 
<hollman> calderon
<DanielF> igual yo creo, que podemos dividirnos por semana e ir rotando las funciones
<sepirothem> bueno hay que poner una lista de tareas ..
<hollman> bytes
<hollman> los quiero mucho :D
<DanielF> asi cada persona aprende las funciones de otros
<SergioMeneses> como dicen por hay... aun estamos "biches" como team
<SergioMeneses> hollman, bye.... 
<stOrmBlast> hollman: bye
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, no es dividir es de sagradamente sacar el tiempo, va tocar traer aguilas aca a ver si asi se motivan a estar mas tiempo
<sepirothem> y despues decidir con que nos quedamos cada quien
<DanielF> "arrullo" que duerma rico
<sepirothem> jajajaa
<JoseGutierrez> hollman :bye..
<JuanMarquez> lo otro es cambiar la fecha, al parecer el viernes todos tienen mas tiempo
<sepirothem> JuanMarquez +1 (aguilas)
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, no me esta entendiendo....
<DanielF> aja
<sepirothem> yo entiendo lo que dice SergioMeneses
<DanielF> pongamos una lista de las actividades, y numeremolas, y cada semana vamos rotando
<sepirothem> por eso propog¡ngo una lista de tareas
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, por ejemplo forigua y yo hemos estado encargado de casi todo lo de las wikis del team.. y aveces no damos abasto en esa labor
<sepirothem> de todas las tareas
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, creame que si le entiendo muy bien, solo que toca comprometernos mas, la escusa y si mira en los log de todos los concilios es eso, TIEMPO, todos se quejan 
<SergioMeneses> mantener la documentación es un camello grandisimo
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, esa lista existe
<SergioMeneses> y todas las semanas se hace
<SergioMeneses> de hecho la creo en estos dias para esta reunión
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, eso... pero el segmentar tareas reduce el tiempo invertido en esas tareas
<SergioMeneses> :D
<DanielF> esa lista debe asignarse en la reunion
<JuanMarquez> quien esta encargado de soporte u-co
<JuanMarquez> ?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si... pero los moderadores no la sacaron... y mi pc esta molestando mucho como para abrir el browser
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, yo ando con casi todos los proyectos
<DanielF> siga usando lxde
<DanielF> jejjeje
<JuanMarquez> :O
<SergioMeneses> de hecho con todos.... practicamente
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, por eso le digo
<DanielF> a lo que me refiero es que cada persona debe tener el conocimiento de cubrir a otro en cualquier inconveniente
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, vale en esta semana vamos hablando del proyecto de directorio de soporte localizado
<SergioMeneses> ademas soy el "embajador" de u-co ya q cuadro las participaciones en eventos internacionales tambien
<DanielF> por eso digo lo de la rotacion semanal
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, esa es la idea
<sepirothem> igual se puede hacer un calendar
<SergioMeneses> pero no contamos con mucho material humano... espero q JoseGutierrez y stOrmBlast pronto sean aprovados y nos den una mano
<JuanMarquez> DanielF, eso no funciona aca, llevo dos años viendo que lo intenten y no resulta
<sepirothem> con las actividades
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, si se puede... es solo cuestion de cultura
<DanielF> o dejemolo por grupos
<DanielF> y cada grupo lleva un lider
<JuanMarquez> no tenemos cultura para eso y por imposición es mucho mas dificil
<SergioMeneses> claro como grupos funcionan mejor
<SergioMeneses> mucho mejor 
<DanielF> no es imposicion, igual si una semana le queda duro a la otra semana le toca a otro, lo cual hace mas equitativo
<SergioMeneses> bueno a mi parecer... ya cubrimos las vacantes q necesitábamos :D y eso pinta bien
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, JuanMarquez sepirothem stOrmBlast JoseGutierrez por lo menos este horario de reuniones me parece super feo
<sepirothem> si,
<SergioMeneses> es algo q voy a promover a cambiar el otro año
<DanielF> huy si, sobretodo en diciembre
<JuanMarquez> DanielF, insisto que no se va dar, partiendo de la falta de compromiso que a veces tenemos, el estar ocupado implica incluir tiempo para U-co que a veces lo tomamos folkloricamente
<SergioMeneses> no sería mas productivo un domingo... 
<SergioMeneses> o un horario mas "de humanos"
<JuanMarquez> de domingo se paso a Lunes, le recuerdo
<JuanMarquez> nadie tenia tiempo domingo
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, de domingo se paso a miercoles y luego a lunes xD
<stOrmBlast> bueno yo estoy en cambio de trabajo, asi que por ahora tengo tiempo todo el dia tampoco tengo clases :P
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, si nos dividimos bien el trabajo podemos llevar esa carga
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, ahora que lo dice,,,,,,
 * SergioMeneses termino materias :D
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, ?
<JuanMarquez> propongo ojala me ayuden para hacer una nueva votación para cambiar el dia
<JuanMarquez> estamos mas y otras personas en el concilio
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, eso es lo q ando diciendo xD
<DanielF> cierto
<SergioMeneses> <SergioMeneses> es algo q voy a promover a cambiar el otro año
<JuanMarquez> el lunes se coloco por comodidad de la mayoria
<JuanMarquez> pero estamos otros
<DanielF> yo creo que el mejor dia es un sabado en la tarde
<JuanMarquez> y somos mas
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, si claro... ese horario es viejo
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, nooo el sabado no... hay q hacer vida social chamo
<JuanMarquez> anotelo en la bandeja de salida para hablarlo en la semana
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, oks
<DanielF> y es que el resto de los dias no lo puede hacer same?
<JuanMarquez> NO, fin de semana esto no funciona
<DanielF> ademas no son todos
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si socializo con mi jefe y la secretaria xD
<JuanMarquez> pero bueno los votos deciden
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, hay se mira... 
<DanielF> claro, en esas pida aumento
<DanielF> jejejeje
<JuanMarquez> y debemos respetar el resultado
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, jajaja
<JuanMarquez> creo que ese es punto 8 de hoy anotelo
<JuanMarquez> porfa
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, DanielF sepirothem tenemos un problema... q es la ausencia de mujica
<DanielF> lo que pasa es que entre semana, pueden ocurrir que en la oficina no pueda uno salir a la hora normal
<sepirothem> eso si es un problema
<sepirothem> andresmijica es el contacto y no esta aca
<sepirothem> que le paso
<sepirothem> ...
<sepirothem> ??
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso no es tanto....
<SergioMeneses> trabajo supongo
<SergioMeneses> el mayor inconveniente es q el era el "supervisor" de las actividades.... y con su ausencia esa vacante "imaginaria" esta desocupada....
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, DanielF si mujica no esta con mayor razon, los lunes no le sirven, y como dije toca por votos para saber a la mayoria que dia nos queda mejor
<sepirothem> .... pero se fue definitivamente
<sepirothem> ?
<sepirothem> o solo no vino hoy
<SergioMeneses> no se si formamos ese "cargo" para mantenernos al corriente
<DanielF> eso pasaria facilmente en cualquier dia entre semana
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no hoy no vino
<SergioMeneses> pero anda con arto camello
<sepirothem> bueno es que los lunes aveces se acumula el trabajo del fin de semana
<sepirothem> de todos modos es sano que se ponga a votacion el dia
<SergioMeneses> oe JuanMarquez la lista de uco esta a mi poder
<SergioMeneses> ya q recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> esta vinculada al team de soporte
<JuanMarquez> solicito a los presentes que somos mayoria, convocar, votaciones para fecha de concilio..
<JuanMarquez> a favor +1
<DanielF> +1
<SergioMeneses> +1
<sepirothem> ahora mismo
<sepirothem> ?
<DanielF> no toca por correo ya que no estamos todos
<SergioMeneses> no se pasa correo para el horario a la lista
<JuanMarquez> sepirothem, solo para convocar nuevas, no definir la fecha hoy
<sepirothem> ok
<sepirothem> lei mal
<sepirothem> menos mal me entregan las gafas el jueves
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, jejeje
<DanielF> a mi me toco comprar laptop mas grande
<DanielF> ya las rabo de botella no funcionan
<sepirothem> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno... yo mando los respectivos correos y actualizo la minuta con lo de hoy...
<sepirothem> ...
<sepirothem> listo..
<SergioMeneses> el año entrante les clavo trabajo a todos xD
<sepirothem> bueno... bien...
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> a los nuevos bienvenidos desde ya
<sepirothem> si nos vemos de aca al 31... feliz navidad a todos
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, oks
<sepirothem> y feliz año tambien
<JuanMarquez> amigos, compañeros, panas, con todo el respeto y se que queda esto en el log, pero julian entendera, que el concilio se mueve por los que estamos aqui, los que no pueden, NO pueden, y estamos entre todos tomando decisiones, no es cosa de una sola persona, si quieren aportar mas adelante pueden hacerlo, pero podemos tomar decisiones y comunicarlas
<SergioMeneses> lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, " pero julian entendera"
<SergioMeneses> eso no me gusta
<sepirothem> JuanManquez +1
<SergioMeneses> yo soy uco.... JuanMarquez es uco... todos somos uco... 
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, no estamos cambiando nada, que se vea claro, estamos avanzando en pro de un mejor concilio
<SergioMeneses> así q somos un todo y partes individuales
<sepirothem> si claro... pero cuando hay reuniones las hay
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, si... pero no debes pensar en hacer las cosas por julian o algo asó
<sepirothem> y aveces se tienen que tomas deciciones
<SergioMeneses> si hay cambios los hay
<SergioMeneses> debemos adaptarnos
<SergioMeneses> para eso son las votaciones
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, lo esta entendiendo mal
<sepirothem> de todos modos SergioMeneses, pasa el correo avisando fecha y hora
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso
<SergioMeneses> no JuanMarquez le entendi... solo q no piense q julian manda....
<stOrmBlast> JuanMarquez: ya que vos sos el encargado de continuar en nuestro aprendizaje, cuando harías la primer reunion ?
<sepirothem> el que este en ese momento vota y el que no, pues no esta y ya
<sepirothem> se tiene que adecuar a lo que se decida
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, ya q estan entrando en el proceso de capacitaciones sabe q se me ocurre
<JoseGutierrez> buena pregunta stOrmBlast...
<JuanMarquez> la pelea que siempre he tenido con el concilio es esa, cuando yo no puedo es porque no puedo, si toman un rumbo por mayoria es proque todos ven lo positivo, si julian no pudo participar el voto de el vale lo mismo que el suyo o el mio, si por mayoria sale adelante una idea positiva alla vamos.
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, mañana 8pm
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, JuanMarquez... el que manda, manda aunque mande mal... 
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, armemos un proyecto de capacitaciones... al estilo de classroom :D
<sepirothem> para eso es el concilio
<SergioMeneses> así nos puede servir de base para ugj o udw etx
<SergioMeneses> etc
<sepirothem> si la mayoria toma una decicion hay que respetarla... y mas si participa del voto
<stOrmBlast> JuanMarquez: excelente que canal usaremos el mismo que estábamos usando ? (#ubuntu-co-clases) 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, +1
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, pero ese no es un canal registrado
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, pero clases? segun veo ya superaron esa etapa
<SergioMeneses> usen mejor el meeting
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, vamos solo por FAQ que pueden ser respondidas informalmente
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses : no, solo preguntaba para tener clara la info en ese estabamos con hollman 
<sepirothem> JuanMarquez, SergioMeneses se encarga de mandar el correo con la fcha y hora de la votacion del nuevo horario
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, JuanMarquez JoseGutierrez les molesta si me meto y les digo q lo aplacen para de mañana en 8? o no pueden?
<sepirothem> si hay quorum, el que este vota y e que no, que se acomode
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, yo hablo con julian y andres
<JuanMarquez> es necesario votar horario
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, fresco eso no es el problema
<JuanMarquez> estamos hoy en tareas diferentes, familia, trabajo, novias, etc
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, mire... ud no debe hablar con nadie!!! porq habia qourum!!!
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: para que se aplazaria ? quieres participar? yo la verdad no tengo problema :P
<SergioMeneses> así q todo lo q se haga es legal
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, legalizar mejor las capacitaciones... :D
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses no veo problema por mi parte
<JuanMarquez> tengo una prengunta, no tengo nada claro
<SergioMeneses> documentar ese proceso
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses +1
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez entran al concilio?
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, si
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses : me gusta esa idea :D
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, son los hijos de hollman
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, pero quien sale?
<sepirothem> si e el conclio somos 7
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, salio hollman....
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no...
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, no lo diga asi, porque cuando regañemos a JoseGutierrez y stOrmBlast sale el papa a pegarnos
<sepirothem> entro Juan
<SergioMeneses> eramos 7 porq no habian mas
<sepirothem> ok
<sepirothem> listo
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, jaja q se venga xD
<JuanMarquez> terminamos?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, siempre he dicho q necesitamos ser 10 personas!!!
<sepirothem> pero debemos ser un numer impar
<sepirothem> no pueden ser 10
<sepirothem> tiene que ser un numero impar
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, 9 o 11
<stOrmBlast> una pregunta mas con respecto a lo de los nuevos 
<sepirothem> exacto
<sepirothem> asi si
<sepirothem> 9 o 10
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, el camello es bastante.... solo acuerdese de la reaproval como anduvimos todos :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, y stOrmBlast tienen q cojer cancha con el ingles... eso es fundamental
<sepirothem> claro que lo se, SergioMeneses
<sepirothem> pero tonces ahora falta 1
<sepirothem> somos 8
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, finalice la sesión :D
<JuanMarquez> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si no hay problema :D
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: bien por mi parte aunque no lo manejo al 100 % tengo buenas bases, pero igual continuo ejercitandolo 
<JuanMarquez> cubrimos todos los 8 temas
<SergioMeneses> no lo mire por cantidad sino por compromiso 
<sepirothem> eran 7
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ↑↑↑
<sepirothem> listo
<sepirothem> listp
<SergioMeneses> muchachos buenas noche.... cualquier cosa andamos en contacto... q descansen 
<JuanMarquez> quedamos 9 en el concilio
<JuanMarquez> impar
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa andamos hablñando por irc
<sepirothem> si ya me di cuenta..
<sepirothem> sale 1 entra 3
<SergioMeneses> atentos a los email q mande en estos dias...
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses que pases feliz noche
<sepirothem> que pasen feliz noche
<JuanMarquez> bueno esperamos ver antes del viernes el acta oficial de salida y entrada de miembro, asi mismo con el anuncio de las votaciones
<JuanMarquez> las 2 wiki con propuestas para Ubucon, y soporte u-co
<JuanMarquez> es mi labor
<JuanMarquez> stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez aun no van a moderar, a partir de mañana los agrego a la moderacion de la lista
<stOrmBlast> JuanMarquez: entendido
<JoseGutierrez> JuanMarquez ya estamos agregados ahi
<JuanMarquez> si? no vi 
<stOrmBlast> JuanMarquez: si, hollman nos incluyo
<stOrmBlast> la capacitacion fue de forma practica
<JuanMarquez> una cosa es administrar otra moderar
<JuanMarquez> estan como administradores
<JoseGutierrez> eso estamos administrando.....
<JuanMarquez> es diferente
<JuanMarquez> muy diferente
<JuanMarquez> chicos, buenas noches a todos
<DanielF> Buenas noches
<stOrmBlast> JuanMarquez: buenas noches!
<JuanMarquez> exitos y bendiciones
<JoseGutierrez> DanielF JuanMarquez que descansen bye...
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-23
<edwin> buenas noches
<edwin> mi nombre es edwin e instalado ubuntu el dia de hoy
<Guest59658> me podrian colaborar en una cosita
<Guest59658> necesito instalar el  3ddesktop
<Guest59658> osea escritorio de 3d
<Guest59658> en que pagina podria bajarlo
<shadowsam> hola
<shadowsam> soy nuevo 
<shadowsam> y me gustaria intalr el controlador a mi pc 
<shadowsam> el de video
<shadowsam> es una nviadia gtx 9800+
<shadowsam> pero en envidia me descargue un archivo run
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-12-21
<andresmujica> k mas don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, buenas noches!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como ha estado?
<andresmujica> bien super dandole en forma
<andresmujica> y como va con el loco council ya arranco ??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si... en forma hoy
<SergioMeneses> con la primera reunión
<andresmujica> nice
<andresmujica> y como va a hacer con el ingles ??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja... de momento excelente
<andresmujica> o como hizo mejor dicho
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo me defiendo en "charla" lo q me mata son tecnicismos
<andresmujica> ahh bueno
<SergioMeneses> pero nos fue bien!... :D de hecho mejor de lo que pensaba.
<andresmujica> y k le toco hacer ?
<SergioMeneses> de momento andabamos configurando una aplicacion para unos reportes
<SergioMeneses> haciendo unos informes en etherpad
<SergioMeneses> y miramos lo de la aprobacion de un team nuevo
<SergioMeneses> creo q lo twittie
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-montenegro
<andresmujica> europa ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<SergioMeneses> en la zona de los balcanes
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> bueno sera k llega alguien ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso espero... hay mucho q haver
<SergioMeneses> hacer
<SergioMeneses> a uds como les fue con el informe del aniversario?
<SergioMeneses> eso hay que pasarlo al planet :D
<andresmujica> jajaaj
<andresmujica> nada 
<andresmujica> nadie lo hizo
<SergioMeneses> lol
<andresmujica> k yo sepa
<SergioMeneses> toca hacerlo :D
<SergioMeneses> asi sea nosotros xD
<SergioMeneses> pero si toca pasarlo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, de hecho ya puedo editar los blueprint oficiales https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-lococouncil
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches... 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, saludos!
<JoseGutierrez> hi SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> hola JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez me tengo q ausentar unos 15minutos
<SergioMeneses> me toca hacer la novena :S
<SergioMeneses> no me demoro... /O/
<JoseGutierrez> dale SergioMeneses ... 
 * IngForigua se mete silenciosamente y promete no hablar
<andresmujica> kiubo IngForigua
<andresmujica> venga como es el cuento k boto la gorra
<andresmujica> en serio ?
<IngForigua> Tonc que patron
<andresmujica> pense k era chiste
<IngForigua> la bote
<IngForigua> :S
<andresmujica> no joda
<andresmujica> donde
<andresmujica> cuando
<IngForigua> estaba en una reunion seria
<IngForigua> y plop llega a mi casa sin gorra
<andresmujica> aghhh
<andresmujica> y en la reunión seria no se la guardaron ??
<JoseGutierrez> huyy botastes tu identificacion jijij....
<IngForigua> No se
<IngForigua> ademas era algo muy serio fijo la botaron
<IngForigua> y da pena preguntar
<andresmujica> auch
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<andresmujica> y k era si se puede saber
<IngForigua> Esa vaina tan vieja y sucia
<IngForigua> de la u
<IngForigua> con unos teachers
<IngForigua> bueno hoy hay reunion?
<andresmujica> pues supuestamente pero nadie llega ...
<andresmujica> venga hablando de su correo
<andresmujica> tiene toda la razon en todos los puntos
<IngForigua> cual de todos?
<andresmujica> tengo en borrador la respuesta punto por punto
<andresmujica> pero se me revento el bendito disco duro del portatil
<andresmujica> me toco comprar disco y reinstalar
<andresmujica> esta copiando del viejo al nuevo
<andresmujica> entonces no pude terminar
<andresmujica> bueno creo k nadie mas llega.
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  que opina si sacudimos la comunidad y acabamos con esto.  o seria muy irresponsable ??
<IngForigua> ahi hay quorum no
<IngForigua> Como asi?
<IngForigua> viejo JoseGutierrez ud gasta las polas hoy
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ademas las redes libres estan en un peligro importante
<IngForigua> y pues necesitan alguien insistente como yo
<IngForigua> mamon xDDDD
<andresmujica> pues si se fija el sentimiento de la comunidad es que necesitan tener una persona a quien mirar que haga las cosas para no tener que hacer nada
<JoseGutierrez> dale ... por ahi tengo una cuenta pendiente con daniel pero el no responde el mensaje 
<andresmujica> siendo bastante fuerte
<andresmujica> con la comunidad.. :D
<IngForigua> pos no se eso es desicion de uds ya
<IngForigua> si uds me necesitan pa algo de one
<andresmujica> el punto es que todos esperan que alguien haga todo asuma todo "frentie" todo  y ya
<IngForigua> see un efecto secundario :S
<andresmujica> yeap...
<andresmujica> efecto hollman lo llamo yo :D
<andresmujica> ahora sera efecto forigua
<andresmujica> o efecto cachuza
<JoseGutierrez> jajaja
<IngForigua> jajajajajajaja
<IngForigua> castigo divino diria yo
<andresmujica> mirando lo de su retiro me encontre con la sorpresa que ya vamos para TRES (3) años en esta joda1!!   no tenia ni idea... desde mayo del 2009 .... ya casi 3 años 
<IngForigua> yo entre a esto el octubre
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte perro
<andresmujica> yeap
<andresmujica> esta rezando la novena
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: 
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: 
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> y alarcon?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: 
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: 
<andresmujica> MIA
<andresmujica> cesar gomez MIA
<IngForigua> y el viejo cesar
<andresmujica> daniel MIA
<andresmujica> Missing In Action
<IngForigua> andresmujica: esta situacion tambien me aburria
<andresmujica> a quien no :/
<IngForigua> pues que son tarde y sobre eso no llega nadie
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<SergioMeneses> andaba en la novena
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  lease el log a ver k opina
<andresmujica> aparte de eso somos 3 y un invitado no tenemos mucho quorum que digamos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ando leyendo
 * SergioMeneses done
<IngForigua> 3 de 5 no?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en serio su retiro no me gusto... pero bueno es decisión personal
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no se... mucho tiempo
<SergioMeneses> las cosas no se miden por tiempo... sino por impacto
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: si me gasta 2 tales regreso
<SergioMeneses> ud lo hizo bien
<IngForigua> viejo JoseGutierrez por aca
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez IngForigua lo que digo es que si tenemos q coordinar mejor la administracion
<SergioMeneses> somos mas pocos
<SergioMeneses> debemos incrementar la efieciencia
<IngForigua> señores me van a remplazar?
<IngForigua> OT: que no sea jhosman que no sea jhosman xDDDDDDD
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> no dije mnada
 * IngForigua guarda silencio
<andresmujica> antes de seguir, hacemos esta como una reunión informal, ya que nadie llego o ha llegado
<andresmujica> 30 min de retraso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, informal si si si
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos,... pero se ha visto que la gran parte de actividades se centran desde bogota... aunque uno tenga disposicion para colaborarle el trabajo siempre se ve reflejado en las mismas personas!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua JoseGutierrez yo opino que deberiamos abri el cupo
<andresmujica> lo que estabamos discutiendo por correo era de llenar el cupo de alarcon y pues ahora de forigua por medio de una elección en la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> a la comunidad
<IngForigua> quedada quedada
<IngForigua> quedada
<IngForigua> quedada
<IngForigua> quedada
<IngForigua> quedada
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, hay muchas formas de colaborar... yo no soy de bogota... y poco subo a bogota
<SergioMeneses> a menos q me inviten
<JoseGutierrez> jajaaa
<andresmujica> mi posición la decia en la reunión pasada  de k sirve montar gente en el concilio si ni siquiera llegan a las reuniones
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero hay gente seria
<andresmujica> y cuando vienen a reuniones solo 2 o 3 personas hablan y el resto nada
<SergioMeneses> la cosa
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  dejeme redondear
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo pienso como abrir una licitacion :D
<SergioMeneses> por el cupo
<IngForigua> neee esta gente me hace sentir tan mal
<IngForigua> :'(
<SergioMeneses> que la gente se postule y nosostros escogemos :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :*
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: deme un sec redondeo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sure
<andresmujica> decia que de nada sirve que tengamos 2 personas mas para que siga igual la situación
<andresmujica> solo 2 o 3 hablando en las reuniones
<andresmujica> y esperando 30, 60 minutos para que lleguen
<andresmujica> y cuando llegan se van a la media hora muertos de sueño
<andresmujica> SIN EMBARHO
<andresmujica> G
<IngForigua> que indirecta
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :S
<SergioMeneses> es la novena llae
<andresmujica> el hecho de "cerrarnos"  ocasiona lo que dijo forigua en el correo 
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  TODO el año ha sido igual
 * SergioMeneses no es muy catolico pero mi mama si
<andresmujica> a principio de año duramos como 3 meses sin reunirnos dizque por cuadrar el horario
<andresmujica> igual
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si muy feo... hay si tiene razon
<andresmujica> forigua bien decia que la comunidad - o la lista - pues no tiene claro el concilio
<andresmujica> y por lo que escribian hasta me preocupaba leerlos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hay q promocionar mas el concilio
<SergioMeneses> incluir mas a la comunidad en los procesos
<andresmujica> porque habia uno que decia que si eso era con una licitación o que que era eso
 * IngForigua se esconde
<andresmujica> lo tipico, la gente piensa que es la rosca o algo asi, y no es claro o no se ha hecho claro que el concilio simplemente debe ser el que facilite a la comunidad hacer las cosas
<andresmujica> igual es dificil llevar ese mensaje
<andresmujica> de pronto nunca se ha hecho con juicio
<andresmujica> o peor
<andresmujica> de pronto ni siquiera nosotros mismos lo tenemos claro
<andresmujica> :/
<andresmujica> ahora por otro lado
<andresmujica> el tema de "licitación"  o elecciones....
<andresmujica> no se... 
<andresmujica> digamos que siendo democratico pues el camino es la elección
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, q la gente se postule y nosotros escogemos... creo q es lo mejor
<IngForigua> llego la patrona
<IngForigua> xDDD
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<andresmujica> pero creo que las comunidades funcionan es a punta de meritocracia
<SergioMeneses> ademas podemos hacer una lista de requisitos
<linaporras> jajajajaja patrona jajajaja
 * IngForigua se esconde aun mas
<andresmujica> se ganan las cosas a punta de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, se sustenta con eso
<andresmujica> y lo que me parece grave
<andresmujica> es lo que decia hace un rato 
<SergioMeneses> si se postula IngForigua pues dice el porq
<andresmujica> del efecto cachuza
<andresmujica> efecto hollman/forigua/cachuza
<linaporras> que pena la demora, ¿Dónde puedo ver el resto del log de la voncersa?
<SergioMeneses> cachuza?
<andresmujica> k todos esperan que el otro sea el que haga
<IngForigua> shhhhh
<andresmujica> el que frentie
<andresmujica> y pues como ya esta el otro
<andresmujica> pues yo para que me esfuerzo
<andresmujica> para que me pongo
<IngForigua> eso de edwin me rallo
<IngForigua> el garzon
<IngForigua> rayo
<andresmujica> si el forigua va a hacer la conferencia
<andresmujica> yo para que me esfuerzo
<IngForigua> disque yo solo movia erso tan mk
<linaporras> Lo que pasó en face? o que  Diego?
<andresmujica> si forigua va a ir yo para k me esfuerzo
<andresmujica> etc
<andresmujica> etc
<andresmujica> y eso justamente es lo que debemos evitar
<andresmujica> exacto forigua
<andresmujica> el edwin garzon con esos comentarios
<IngForigua> :S
<andresmujica> lo que hace es buscar el chivo expiatorio y hacer pensar a los demas k si no hay uno solo que haga todo no servimos
<andresmujica> y eso no puede ser asi.
<andresmujica> es IMPOSIBLE que de como 1000 y pico inscritos en la lista no salgan 2 o 3 que "frentien" sin que haya que decirles
<linaporras> Uy frente a eso y no sé si esté muy de colada.. si algo me avisan... también que Cano no trollie eso tante en facebook
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es delicado... 
<andresmujica> bastante
<SergioMeneses> toca es hacer recomendaciones acerca del comportamiento
<andresmujica> linaporras:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/21/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<linaporras> Gracias Andrés
<andresmujica> igual yo no podria decir que hay que hacer.  por eso planteaba al principio causar un terremoto en la comunidad y retirarnos todos y que la comunidad reaccione, aunque eso seguramente podria ser irresponsable...  no sabemos si va a reaccionar y si no reacciona perderiamos el trabajo de 6 años
<IngForigua> tareas
<IngForigua> volvamos esto tareas
<andresmujica> o lo otro que podemos hacer es pues como dice SergioMeneses  decirles vea tenemos 2 slots en el concilio quien quiere participar
<IngForigua> y alarcon que?
<andresmujica> ayyy IngForigua pero no habiamos dicho que era charla informal
<andresmujica> alarcon MIA
<IngForigua> hay 3 de 5 ~.~
<IngForigua> tonc una quedada
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  que significa quedada ??
<linaporras> peren llamo a alarcón... 
<andresmujica> oiga si, como somos 5 , 3 hacen quorum
<IngForigua> y 2 colaos
<andresmujica> igual SergioMeneses JoseGutierrez que piensan de lo que planteo
<linaporras> Pues moachos yo, Lina, de la comunidad  creo que deben mirar que gente ha participado  e involucrarla con tareas y resposanbilidades
<andresmujica> y nuestros colaos IngForigua linaporras que piensan
<linaporras> para dinamizar xq si dejan las cosas así casual
<linaporras> eso se muere
<linaporras> ushh Andrés ya cogió el colaos :(
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  que opina
<JoseGutierrez> Lo importante es hacer mas participe a la comunidad... y la verdad el que se acabe el concilio no lo tengo claro pues siempre la comunidad tiene un punto de referencia para todo... pero si hay que hacerlo pues coloquemolo a votacion 
 * SergioMeneses leyendo
<linaporras> ohhhhhh yo community member creo que eso sería contraproducente..... 
<linaporras> Mejor dicho tengo una pregunta, los que quedan en el concilio quieren continuar, si o no?
<linaporras> ah y Julian no contestó?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo creo que si! sería lo mejor
<andresmujica> lo que escribi no implica acabar el concilio, es salirnos del concilio para cachetear a la comunidad y que la comunidad reaccione.   Igual son ideas informales, no necesariamente lo defiendo o lo sustento, es para ver que concluimos o k camino definimos
<andresmujica> k cosa SergioMeneses
<linaporras> lo de Julian fue afirmación se me fue el (?)
<IngForigua> sorry me perdi estaba hablando con gente de la red inalambrica de girardot
<linaporras> jajaja yo no se porque ultimamente estoy en desacuerdo del cambio
<linaporras> jajjajaja y lo que leí en el log de Jhosman me pareció chistoso Diego
<linaporras> mmmm pues yo insisto de nuevo en que cojan a los miembros de la comunidad que más aprticpenj empiecen a asignar tareas
<linaporras> a hacerlos participativos de las cosas que se hacen y pues si así no funciona
<andresmujica> como seria eso linaporras
<linaporras> entonces cachetada a la comunidad
<linaporras> y pues ya solo queda 1 miembro de bogotá... es Mujica o me equivoco...
<andresmujica> noooo
<andresmujica> como asi ?
<andresmujica> en serio?
<linaporras> Pues lo que propongo, es un medianamente paternalista
<andresmujica> soy el unico 
<andresmujica> joder
<JoseGutierrez> Nosotros mismos debemos ser el cambio que deseamos ver en la comunidad de Ubuntu Colombia :)
<andresmujica> no habia caido en cuenta
<andresmujica> depresión
<linaporras> es que antes decian qu alguien de fuera que todo en Bta, pero 1 persona solo pa Bta complicado, ahrao la maypría es de fuera
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<linaporras> entonce retomando mi idea cojan la gente que ha trabajado o particpa: Oscar, Jhosman, Liliana, etc etc, y empiecen a invitarlos a algunas reuniones y asignen tareas como mirar como vamos a hacer pal Flisol xq creo que Diego dejo eso tambn
<linaporras> El estudio de temas
<linaporras> la participación en x o y evento
<linaporras> la generación de nuevas propuestas etc, etc,
<andresmujica> quienes son los que participan
<andresmujica> hagamos el inventario
<andresmujica> Liliana
<linaporras> y pues ahí la comunidad como va...
<andresmujica> Oscar Prieto
<andresmujica> jhoshman
<andresmujica> Lina
<linaporras> un MIguel algo creo
<andresmujica> miguel no se quien es, creo que el amigo de IngForigua ?? o es otro?
<linaporras> no sé, es que lo he leido estos días...
<IngForigua> Miguel valdiri?
<IngForigua> oi miguel chaparro?
<linaporras> y no sé si puedan ver, (de hecho si, si pueden ver), amigos de Ubuntu o gente que haya participado en la lista actviamente y que ahorita no se siente... y contactarlos a ver que
<IngForigua> gente les tengo una sorpresa
<andresmujica> ahh miguel chaparro es el amigo de forigua
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  aparecio la cachuza
<IngForigua> consolidado final del 2011
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos
<IngForigua> aunque falta un evento de caicedo
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> jeje
<andresmujica> si vi k lo estaba poniendo al dia
<linaporras> valdiri
<IngForigua> si el cuchito es tb
<andresmujica> 24 eventos
<andresmujica> 2 por mes en promedio
<andresmujica> aunk no fue así 
<andresmujica> :D
<linaporras> le quedo bonita la wiki actualizada
<linaporras> un OT quien tiene acceso al calendario que aparece en la página, que anda desactualizado
<IngForigua> esta en noticias.ubuntu.colombia @ gamail . com
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: JoseGutierrez que opinan que dicen
<linaporras> *gamail Forigua jajjajajjajajaj
<IngForigua> ¬¬
<andresmujica> bueno acciones
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  que es lo mejor
<andresmujica> nos vamos por la propuesta de linaporras ??
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  que dice?
<SergioMeneses> la verdad... no sé
<JoseGutierrez> pues si hay que vincular a quienes participan en la lista de la comunidad ... lo importante es no dejar aquellos temas que puedan aportar cada dia mas para la comunidad
<JoseGutierrez> yo voto por la idea de lina +10
<linaporras> se ,e volvido decir alguito más
<andresmujica> yo tambien voto por lo de lina
<linaporras> y es que es importante que pues como lo hagan ustedes eso de la mecánica si lo definen uds, pues que integren la gente que falta para que completen los integrantes del concilio; si lo consideran necesario...
<IngForigua> patron que le dijo alarcon
<andresmujica> la patrona fue la que le marco pero no le contesto
<IngForigua> naaaa
<IngForigua> Eso tambien me lo pelaba
<IngForigua> :S
<IngForigua> ni excusas enviaban
<IngForigua> :S
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez IngForigua apoyo lo de linaporras :D
<andresmujica> bueno
<SergioMeneses> es como lo mejor xD
<linaporras> No no contestó.... :( ni vevolvió la llamada, pero bueno con él ya no contamos pa nada, xq es claro que el se va :( y pues que no tiene el tiempo y no sé si tampoco las ganas...
<andresmujica> ahora definamos que hacemos con los slots del concilio
 * IngForigua esta perdido pero bueee
<andresmujica> invitamos por meritocracia a llenar los cupos ?
<andresmujica> hacemos "licitación" 
<andresmujica> mejor aun
<andresmujica> llenamos los cupos ???
<IngForigua> como asi licitacion?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ahora... cuantos? crecemos o disminuimos el tamaño?
<SergioMeneses> porque mire que somos mas pero "estamos" menos
<linaporras> esa es la pregunta de fondo, me parece a mí si quieren aumentar, y/o llenar los cupos
<linaporras> Y si lo quieren hacer en este momento, o aprovechan lo de las tareas para que hagan meritos...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, digo eso... porque aveces es mejor ser pocos pero trabajar mas
<IngForigua> en bta debe haber otra persona
<IngForigua> o 2
<linaporras> si entiendo
<IngForigua> el voiltaje aca es aspero
<SergioMeneses> por eso decia que para incluir personas debemos verificar que sean los idóneos
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo que opino
<andresmujica> auch
<andresmujica> me perdi lo k opina
<andresmujica> se me corto
<andresmujica> :/
<andresmujica> desde k forigua pregunto lo de como asi licitación
<IngForigua> pague la factura patron
<andresmujica> jeje
<linaporras> jajajajjajajajajjajajajajajjajaja
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<andresmujica> :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez linaporras IngForigua lo importante es que trabajemos todos!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> linaporras: me lo puedes pegar por el interno por fa
<linaporras> yap, quedo como feo, no soy irc experta :(
<andresmujica> no prob
<IngForigua> vaina si me trollean en face
<linaporras> Pues conmigo cuentan, en lo que pueda ayudar ahi estoy... y pues sigo aprendiendo xq  me falta mucho por sabeeeer
<linaporras> jajajjajajaj jajajja Diego jajajajajajaja pa que dió tanta papaya
<linaporras> pero pues me pareció bien que no respondieras; El Profe Cano es como de cuidado.... yo le bajaré a mis rtas
<IngForigua> peor no he respondido ni uno
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no hay lio :D
<andresmujica> hago un resumen de lo que escribi mientras estaba desconectado:    SergioMeneses decia ahorita de hacer una licitación que de la comunidad se postularan y nosotros decidiamos, yo decia que no me suena mucho porque eso es como pararnos en la posición de todo poderosos cuando nada que ver la comunidad es la que manda, lo que se me ocurria era hacerlo al contrario, que nosotros postularamos 2 o mas personas para llenar los puestos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ahorita tambien ando en proceso de aprendizaje :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si eso lei :D
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio....
<Linaporras> Perdón, morí...
<IngForigua> paguen sus planes de datos
<IngForigua> que es esa fiebre de vivir coenctados y amarrados
<IngForigua> por mi botaria mi celu
<Linaporras> jajajjaja que estoy conectada x wifi etb jejejejeje, y pagué ya jejejeje, pero la página se actualizó :(
<Linaporras> Bueno moachos entonces?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, Linaporras JoseGutierrez IngForigua por mi no hay problema 
<Linaporras> y además hay que mirar al fin que pasó con lo de la MASL
<IngForigua> nadie fue?
<Linaporras> y creo que habían + temas pendientes, no?
<IngForigua> jum
<Linaporras> pues es que Alarcón dijo que eso era como pa apoyar a Petro o eso entendí, y no he hablado con Jorge, y por ahí está lo que dijo Edwin, no sé nada más
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, IngForigua si... por hay edwin dijo q habia ido
<SergioMeneses> pero q era algo politico
<SergioMeneses> sino estoy mal
<Linaporras> yes sir?
<Linaporras> ups vi solo la mitad, si eso dijo Edwin y Julián dijo que no era lo que se esperaba y se fue del espacio..
<andresmujica> .
<andresmujica> estoy?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pong
<andresmujica> k vaina... este pidgin siempre le pasa lo mismo.. como k se mama de la conexión
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, use xchat :D
<Linaporras> conectese directo por la página de u-co
<Linaporras> jejeje
<IngForigua> pidgin rocks
<IngForigua> algo mas por decir
<IngForigua> esta es mi ultima reunion aca
<IngForigua> a menos que uds me cieten
<Linaporras> :o 
<Linaporras> Na Diego, a mi me falta redactarle la rta a su despedida, ps q te vaya bien con las mesh
<IngForigua> patron un amigo suyo
<andresmauricio> ping andresmujica
<andresmauricio> noo pidgin maldito
<andresmauricio> bueno en que quedamos
<IngForigua> que si me necesitan pa algo mas
<IngForigua> que esta es mi ultima reunion
<andresmauricio> y la ultima del año
<andresmauricio> feliz navidad
<andresmauricio> IngForigua:  igual de pronto lo molestamos en enero para unas asesorias
<IngForigua> a menos de que uds me citen
<andresmauricio> y/o consultas
<andresmauricio> si se puede claro
<IngForigua> como mande gran patron y jefe
<IngForigua> presidente
<JoseGutierrez> IngForigua................... mucha suerte y que papa DIOS te llene de Bendiciones brother
<andresmauricio> claro echeme la culpa
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: ud me debe polas
<IngForigua> pues uds ahora son mis jefes
<IngForigua> uds mandan
<SergioMeneses> lo que si les digo es que hay que distribuir mejor el trabajo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> asi nos ahorramos tiempo
<JoseGutierrez> sierto tambien le debo un dinero a Daniel ... pero el no me ha dado el numero de cuenta para cnsignarle el dinero
<Linaporras> es una davivienda pero tampoco la tengo :(
<andresmauricio> JoseGutierrez: igual solo consignele $60k el resto lo guarda para la proxima
<Linaporras> Sip
<IngForigua> bye
<Linaporras> Bueno yo quiero acceso al calendario por n-esima vez lo digo
<IngForigua> toy muy mamado
<Linaporras> y bueno especifiquemos temas
<Linaporras> 1. que van a hacer con el concilio
<Linaporras> 2. que van a hacer con la comunidad
<IngForigua> patrones jefes los dejo
<Linaporras> 3. propongo una actividad de despedida, cena sencilla para la despedida de Diego y Julian
<Linaporras> 4. Actividades a realizar durante lo que queda del año
<Linaporras> 5. Fecha de la próxima reunión
<andresmauricio> otra vez despedir a julian ????  asado, aniversario.. otra ???
<IngForigua> un striptis en el centro
<IngForigua> con eso me voy contento
<Linaporras> jajajaj no algo sencillo, asi de amigos, pequeño
<IngForigua> byeee
<Linaporras> digo yo
<andresmauricio> IngForigua: le estaremos avisando de su cena de despedida
<IngForigua> por eso vamos al centro
<IngForigua> nooooooooooo al centrooooooooooooo
<Linaporras> Diego hace el stripeease, pero no sabemos quien lo quiera ver, jajaj
<IngForigua> un striptis
<IngForigua> en el centro no lo hacen
<IngForigua> chao
<andresmauricio> chao
<IngForigua> tarea0 dar despedida a diego en el cuentro
<Linaporras> Póngase serio, solo propuse una cena chiquis, en Bta... para dar el adiós definitivo si dicen no pues no y ya
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> bye
<Linaporras> Muchaaaachoooooooooooossssssssss
<Linaporras> se durmieron :(
<Linaporras> na
<Linaporras> Bueno entonces les dejo mis propuestas, porque yo no puedo decidir nada
<andresmauricio> mis propuestas:  1.- postular miembros destacados y k la comunidad decida
<Linaporras> les recomiendo el acceso al calendario
<Linaporras> ah ya vivió....
<andresmauricio> 2.- asignar responsabilidades a los que se destacan
<andresmauricio> 3.- organizar una cena de despedida, se me ocurre pizza y cerveza en 1969 o similar
<JoseGutierrez> Patrona... usted sabe que sus ideas son de mucha ayuda para la comunidad
<andresmauricio> 4. nada
<andresmauricio> 5. 2da semana de enero 2do martes
<Linaporras> apoyo la pizza, sino propongo corral (pero sale + caro) o McDonalds, ya que Forigua no creo que haya ido a algo asi XD o CRepes and Waffles
<Linaporras> Ya otro que me dice patrona, ohh nooo Forigua deja "El Legado"
<JoseGutierrez> jajajaajaa
<Linaporras> Listo voten jajajaj xq yo no hago eso :)
<Linaporras> ah Patrón, para cuándo la comida
<JoseGutierrez> bueno entonces Patroncita ;)
<Linaporras> en Enero o x estas fechas...
<Linaporras> na toca en Enero y que vengan de fuera de Bta... xq comida de despedida el Patrón Julian Diego y yo naaa
<andresmauricio> puede ser estas fechas, lo k pasa es k tocaria flash porque se acabo el año.. 
<andresmauricio> y sergiomeneses se salio y no dijo nada...
<Linaporras> mmm pues Diego dice que pa cuando sea
<Linaporras> y Julian ni idea, tocaría como 27 o 28, 29 máximo 30
<JoseGutierrez> fin de semana del 8 o el fin de semana del 22 de enero
<Linaporras> y pues tocaría Bta con los que puedan venir de afuera
<Linaporras> apoyo el del 8 de Enero :)
<Linaporras> jejeje si quieren ayudo a coordinar eso :)
<Linaporras> solo si es en esa fecha o antes :)
<Linaporras> Moachos y definan entre uds dos lo demás, xq es la última reunión del año
<Linaporras> y pues pa que quede como cositas....
<JoseGutierrez> bueno Linaporras tu ya te ganastes la categoria como mejor  organizadora de eventos Ubuntu Colombia 2011
<JoseGutierrez> jajaajaajaaja
<Linaporras> jajajajaajajajajajajajaj uy participé en varios
<Linaporras> jajajaja
<Linaporras> xq nadie me dice lo del calendario :8
<JoseGutierrez> voy a volver a escribirle a Daniel ... si no ese dinero que hiba a dar para el licor en el aniversario lo dono para la despedida de los muchachos.. para algo ha de alcanzar
<Linaporras> jajajajajjajaja
<Linaporras> Jose, xfa dejale esos 60 a Danie que dijo que los requería
<andresmauricio> sergio explico lo de trabajar mas.. se desconecto y no supimos k decia.
<Linaporras> creo que lo ultimo fue distribuir mejor el time
<JoseGutierrez> listo patrona lo que usted diga jaja \0/
<Linaporras> ashh ya Jose
<JoseGutierrez> ven lina esperame un momento... busco lo de la cuenta de gmail no se si con esa se modifica el calendario
<JoseGutierrez> ahi le deje los datos en un msj privado
<andresmauricio> bueno akki no concluimos mucho.  Lina como comunity member que opinas si haces un resumen de la reunión y lo envias a la lista del concilio ?
<Linaporras> si es con eso, yupi!!!! Me gusta el google calendar y creo que se pueden colocar cosas chéveres... :)
<andresmauricio> o prefieres  k lo haga yop
<JoseGutierrez> Linaporras solo actividades que tengan que ver con la comunidad por favor
<Linaporras> mmm pero me dan placito hasta el Juevesillo
<andresmauricio> vale
<JoseGutierrez> listo
<Linaporras> ahh oks bien x la nota ....
<andresmauricio> si alcanzo a hacerlo mañana lo envio
<Linaporras> ahi antes no tenian las reuniones del concilio
<Linaporras> esas no?
<andresmauricio> julian tenia uno
<andresmauricio> Linaporras: el calendario esta hecho un enredo...
<andresmauricio> sergio creo k otro
<andresmauricio> lo ultimo k acordamos era dejar el de noticias
<JoseGutierrez> el concilio hace parte de la comunidad
<andresmauricio> pero los otros siguen por ahi vivitos y coleando
<andresmauricio> y lanzandome alarmas todos los dias
<Linaporras> jajajjajajajajajajaj
<andresmauricio> la comunidad esta encima del concilio
<Linaporras> bueno ps el que está publicado....
<Linaporras> Bueno y si me dan placito el jueves hago eso y le envio borrador a uds dos primero
<Linaporras> sino le tocó a Andres jejeje
<andresmauricio> bueno me voy
<JoseGutierrez> jajaja dale Linaporras y mucho cuidado con el uso que le des a la cuenta de gmail de la comunida / meniras esa recomendacion sobra contigo
<andresmauricio> me kedan 5 hrs de sueño
<Linaporras> no solo calendario, yo lo demás no lo toco, ni lo miro ni nada...
<Linaporras> el calendario xq lo tienen todo feito na mas
<Linaporras> Toy de acuerdo con Andrés
<Linaporras> y dejo la ultima idea de la noche
<JoseGutierrez> bueno
<JoseGutierrez> feliz noches a todos
<Linaporras> que en lo que hagamos de resumen dejemos un espacio pa la votaci+on del concilio sobre los temas que se haya que definir algo
<Linaporras> para con seso se avanza
<Linaporras> xq sino en las mismas
<andresmauricio> Linaporras: desde k respondan el correo ....
<andresmauricio> dile a forigua k te reenvie el correo de pork renuncio al concilio... no se si deba yo enviartelo
<JoseGutierrez> huyyy andresmauricio es verdad brother la lista del concilio... no la contesta ni el espiruitu santo
<Linaporras> mmmmm no es el que está en la lista?
<andresmauricio> nopi
<andresmauricio> ese es el publico
<andresmauricio> hay otro privado
<Linaporras> yo vi un msj que varios han respondido con las razones, no es ese
<andresmauricio> for your amusement
<andresmauricio> nop
<Linaporras> Oye Andrew te mandé un interno en este IRC respondeme antes de que te duermas
<Linaporras> :O
<Linaporras> pues yo le digo a Diego.... 
<Linaporras> :O
<andresmauricio> vale
<andresmauricio> chao
<andresmauricio> nighty nighty
<JoseGutierrez> Bueno Linaporras, andresmauricio que descansen
<Linaporras> goodbye
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-12-22
<shinnok> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-12-23
<chikilis> #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> chikilis, ?
<chikilis> #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-12-24
<juan_> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-12-19
<learningtools> hola hay alguien hay
<jorge_> hola soy jorge y tengo una inquietud
<jorge_> alguien me puede ayudar necesito una guia o algo para configurar ubuntu despues de ser instalado
<jorge_> ??
<jorge_> Gracias.
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-12-17
<juank> buenas tardes
<juank> tengo un compitador toshiba con memoria de 1 gb de ram,  quite windows e instale UBUNTU 13.10 si aguantaria el equipo?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-12-19
<julianarmando> Buenas noches :D
 * DonChichi le dice a BrayanBautista pp
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como que no hay reunion hoy?... andresmujica julianarmando ?
<julianarmando> Pues eso parece
<andresmujica> no idea...
<andresmujica> aplicar cuarto
<andresmujica> mas bien rezar la novena
<DonChichi> Saludos
<DonChichi> me voy a dormir :S
<BrayanBautista> :(
<SergioMeneses> mmm... q poca productividad
<BrayanBautista> mas de 70 miembros de UbuntuCo y solo 5 estamos en el IRC :(
<LeonardoAlvarado> ...
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, lo del irc siempre ha sido igual... eso no es camisa de fuerza
<SergioMeneses> LeonardoAlvarado, saludos
<LeonardoAlvarado> :) como vamos
<Angel_larrosa> buenas noches
<Angel_larrosa> hola??
